# MECA Boaz, Al Comp April 25th



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-25-10AL.pdf

This will be held at Wild Bill's Electronics
1325 US Hwy. 431
Boaz, AL 35957


Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

are you gonna show up ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, unless it rains.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a reminder bump


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

coming up tomorrow. weather is supposed to be nice.

anyone going?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Tornado's should be gone by the AM. One going just north of Wild Bill's place right now. 

See ya'll in the AM.

I am really digging all these Cali shows. Wish I was closer.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk,
I was just about to send you a text to ask how you guys are in South Huntsville.

I just saw on WAFF that a tornado just tore through Albertville and is making its way through Ft. Payne. I hope everyone there is safe.


I was wondering if this thing will still be on tomorrow after hearing of the damage in Albertville. I plan to be there, but if you guys hear anything about a cancellation, post it up or give me a heads up.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Appears the worst is over with. They are lifting the warnings and going to watches. Won't know how bad it is until the AM. Appears the storms went about 25 miles north of the show local.

Well the weather folks just broke back in. Another warning about 5 miles south of the show location.

Been a long day couped up in this house.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ agreed.
Just saw the newest bit, too. *watches as he surfs*


Cleared up here around 6pm and has been alright since. 

Once again, cullman gets beat down. God is punishing the ********.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good time today. Got first in my class. Kirk and Blake did as well.














As mentioned above, a tornado ripped through Boaz/Albertville late last night and made a path about 3/4 mile wide. It happened about 3-4 miles away from where the comp was. Took some pictures while I was in the car. You can see the trees knocked over. The one picture of the cars below is pretty crazy... all the windows are blown out.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

When I came thru there this AM I got chills seeing all the damage. Not one was killed that I heard of. With all the News helicopters in the area today someone should see the show on their local news channel.

We all three kicked A today. Good job.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> We all three kicked A today. Good job.


LOL!



Just wanted to say thanks to David for the feedback today. It really helps me learn when you get some specific feedback.

Blake, shoot me a PM with your e-mail addy and I'll send those graphs to you.



*off to find a mic motor... *


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats guys on the win. It's nice to see people I have met before win!


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

We fought hard and all came out on top! Great job guys, good to talk to everyone today also.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Those pics are amazing. I'm surprised they still had the show, but glad they did for you guys' sake. Congrats Erin and Kirk!


----------

